# Billige Thermaltake Water 3.0 Wasserkühlung



## JoesHardware (13. Juli 2015)

*Billige Thermaltake Water 3.0 Wasserkühlung*

Hab nach kurzer Suche diese Komlett- Wasserkühlung gefunden.
Die scheint mir ziemlich billig Komlett- Wasserkühlung, gaubt ihr, dass die was Taugt. Ich denke schon, trozdem der Radiator sehr kurz ist.

Thermaltake Water 3.0 Performer (CLW0222) interne Komplett-WasserkÃ¼hlung: Komplett-WasserkÃ¼hlung Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## NatokWa (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Billige Thermaltake Water 3.0 Wasserkühlung*

20db im Betrieb ? Bllig ja , aber WIKLICH Billig ...... würd ich die Finger von lassen .


----------



## Narbennarr (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Billige Thermaltake Water 3.0 Wasserkühlung*

Bleib bei Luft


----------



## freezy94 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Billige Thermaltake Water 3.0 Wasserkühlung*

Mit Luft bist du sicherlich besser bedient. Diese sind nahezu immer kühler (oder gleichauf) und leiser (außer man tauscht die Lüfter bei der Kompaktwakü) und du fährst zudem billiger und kannst deine Freundin (sofern vorhanden) zum Essen einladen (auch wenn es nur für Fastfood reichen würde).


----------



## Combi (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Billige Thermaltake Water 3.0 Wasserkühlung*

bigwater war meine erste wakü,noch mit 8mm schläuchen.
nach dem einbau folgte der austausch,fast jeder komponente.....also ...is nix!

wenn du ne gute wakü haben willst,die erweiterbar ist und zukunftssicher..
schau bei aquatuning rein,die haben starterpakete und du kannst die jederzeit erweitern und mobo,bzw graka einbinden.
Sets und Systeme | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## the_leon (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Billige Thermaltake Water 3.0 Wasserkühlung*

Dann doch lieber dassda: https://www.caseking.de/magicool-diy-wasserkuehlungs-set-dual-120-mm-edition-wase-243.html
Das gibz auch mit 120 oder 360mm radiator!


----------



## JoesHardware (4. August 2015)

*AW: Billige Thermaltake Water 3.0 Wasserkühlung*

ja. der Brocken 2 von Ekl kommt rein.


----------



## Chanks (6. August 2015)

*AW: Billige Thermaltake Water 3.0 Wasserkühlung*

Ich denke die beste, billig AiO Lösung ist aktuell die Cooler Master Seidon 120V Ver. 2

Kühle damit aktuell in meinem ITX System einen 4770k bei 4 GHz und 1,038V unter Prime 28.5 bei maximal 58 Grad. Verbaut habe ich 2 120er T.B. Silence PWM und die Pumpe ist bis etwa 70/80% eigentlich überhaupt nicht wahrnehmbar. Bei 4GHz unter Volllast sind somit die GraKa und Festplatte die einzigen Lärmquellen. 
Allerdings soll die Seidon wohl auch eine recht große Serienstreuung haben, habe auch schon viel von lauten Pumpen gelesen, selbst eine erlebt.


----------



## Pikachu0077 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Billige Thermaltake Water 3.0 Wasserkühlung*

Ich habe diese AIO Kühlung und bin begeistert, ich habe sie an die manuelle Gehäuselüfter steuerung angeschlossen.
Thermaltake Water 3.0 Ultimate
Thermaltake Water 3.0 Ultimate im Test - Temperaturverhalten (Seite 9) - HT4U.net


----------

